# Watch Photos, Anyone?



## pez (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not really a watch freak, but I bought this one a while back and thought I'd share


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice clear images..................


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow! Great shots of a very nice watch. 

My oldest son is a watch nut. Know more about them than I ever wanted to. Lol.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2018)

That is a nice-looking watch. Simple, classy,elegant.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 12, 2018)

Just an FYI. 
https://petapixel.com/2013/06/27/why-photographs-of-watches-and-clocks-show-the-time-1010/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez (Apr 12, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow! Great shots of a very nice watch.
> 
> My oldest son is a watch nut. Know more about them than I ever wanted to. Lol.


Thanks! I have a friend who is a watch nut, and he's responsible for ending my 20-year watchless stint. I bought an "entry level" Seiko automatic but the weekly adjustments drove me nuts. Then I got a watch repair/maintenance tool kit and an app for my phone and spent days tweaking it into 15 seconds/week accuracy... and then it just _*quit *_  That's when I started looking around for a nice no-maintenance quartz watch.



Derrel said:


> That is a nice-looking watch. Simple, classy,elegant.


Thanks, those are the exact reasons I bought it- plus it's super thin and you can see it from orbit.



Light Guru said:


> Just an FYI.
> https://petapixel.com/2013/06/27/why-photographs-of-watches-and-clocks-show-the-time-1010/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had read about this at some point, but I was too lazy to reset it.


----------



## vin88 (Apr 16, 2018)

ill try a pocket watch photo,   vin


----------



## pez (Apr 16, 2018)

vin88 said:


> ill try a pocket watch photo,   vin


Very cool! Looks like it was made 1912-1913


----------



## vin88 (Apr 16, 2018)

thanks;  sorry for the poor photo,  my first photo post.   I have some better ones.  vin


----------

